# Help getting rid of Cyanobacteria or BGA



## Jakabjp (Feb 22, 2014)

I am having so trouble in my 20 gallon planted tank. I have simple plants ( amazon swords, baccopa, java fern, and crypts) I have Eco complete substrate a few fish, and the marineland led plant lighting system. I dose flourish excel. The tank has been running for about 10 month and plants are growing. The problem is I have been battling blue green algae for half that time. I can't seem to get rid of it. Any suggestions for me? I have done black outs and they work to an extent but it always seems to come back. I do weekly water changes and durring those times I remove as much as algae as I can.


----------



## Sgtreef (Jun 6, 2004)

Keep nitrate's high 10 to 20, increase water flow ,and vacuum the gravel.

What I read on it.

Jeff


----------



## Jakabjp (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you ya I just recently added a hydor koralia 240 circulation pump


----------



## thedudeabides (Feb 29, 2012)

I was battling BGA for about a year so I feel for ya, not fun. What I did to beat it was I replaced the substrate completely and planted very heavily. The plants out competed the algae and it was amazing how fast it disappeared. Fast growing stem plants and floaters are best. Not saying its the only way to do it but that is what worked for me.


----------



## AguaTropical (Apr 3, 2013)

How long have your black outs been? I've had success with black outs in the past of around 3 days. I don't dose any ferts, I don't feed my fish, and every inch of the tank is covered. I usually try to remove as much as possible by hand before, as well as siphon near the substrate afterward.


----------



## Jakabjp (Feb 22, 2014)

Mine have been 3 to4 day same technique as you and they work to an extent. I think It's probably more of in imbalance issue but I'm not sure what the fix today is water change day so I will post pictures of before and after the water change.


----------



## clopez1 (Jun 30, 2013)

Peroxide will kill it.


----------



## Default (Jan 10, 2014)

Blackouts work, I did a 3-4 day blackout in my 29g when some of my mosses and aquasoil contracted cyano. It killed all the cyano and never came back. Just remember to change the water afterwards. This is the most risk free method I find, no chemicals, no peroxide. I had toninas and other high demand plants in there and nothing even loss a leaf.


----------



## Jakabjp (Feb 22, 2014)

I will try another blackout then

Befor water change






























After water change


----------



## Racedoc (Nov 18, 2013)

Dosing erythromycin killed my BGA off real quick - there are aquarium "grade" versions sold. Just pull out your carbon (if you use it) while you are treating. Took like 3-4 days and was totally gone.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Racedoc said:


> Dosing erythromycin killed my BGA off real quick - there are aquarium "grade" versions sold. Just pull out your carbon (if you use it) while you are treating. Took like 3-4 days and was totally gone.


This is the quickest way to get rid of it especially in a tank like yours that has a pretty severe case of it.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

ua hua said:


> This is the quickest way to get rid of it especially in a tank like yours that has a pretty severe case of it.


I would agree as well, followed by a lot of WC and then 'reset' you tank by reducing light duration and keeping up with WC. Doing WC on a regular basis on a tank like that is most of it. Use carbon, purigen in the filter and you should be good to go.


----------



## Jakabjp (Feb 22, 2014)

Alright thanks for everyone's help I hope to get my tank in the right order thanks to all of your kind help


----------



## gotfrogs (Jul 9, 2007)

Did you resolve your BGA problem? I have a 28 gallon tank with your same light (Marineland 24" Plant Light) and have a really bad problem with BGA. I think the light may be part of the problem.


----------



## Jakabjp (Feb 22, 2014)

Ya I've been able to beat it for a wile and then it comes back after some time I agree the light might only b good for growing cyano I am going to be buying a new light soon to help get rid of it for good


----------

